# Tyre Sealant Expired.



## ryanm8655 (Oct 28, 2013)

So, the tyre sealant in my boot has expired.

Is this a big issue? Would it still work or is the expiry date accurate?

Also am I right in thinking that a space saver won't fit in the spare wheel well in the V6 due to the battery?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Buy a can of tyre foam from Halfrauds.
Not sure about the spare wheel.
Steve


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Its probably more of an arse covering exercise by the manufacturer, but for the small cost of buying a new one, i'd do that, and probably mess about with the expired one and an air rifle... :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NickG said:


> Its probably more of an arse covering exercise by the manufacturer, but for the small cost of buying a new one, i'd do that, and probably mess about with the expired one and an air rifle... :lol:


Small price this is Audi they are not cheap for a genuine one


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Is there anything special about the tyre sealant that Audi supply though? Would have thought a sealant is a sealant but could definitely be wrong!


----------



## ryanm8655 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, I thought it may be an arse covering exercise...

The air rifle idea sounds fun though 

I'm assuming any tyre sealant will do, or is there anything special about the audi one?

I've seen audi tyre sealant on ebay for around £25 which isn't too bad, but will probably just get a can from halfords. What do Audi charge just out of interest?

I thought about a space saver, but from reading they don't seem to fit in the wheel well, someone had it in a storage net in the boot, but I need all the boot space I can get for my wheelchair to fit in, plus the car only really gets used on trips to see family (I livein London) so would need space for a suitcase too! So the tyre sealant is the only option really it seems...

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

With the VW/Audi cans on eBay, watch the expiry dates on those too.

My TT didn't have any sealant in the boot, so I got a bottle of "Slime" sealant instead.


----------



## ryanm8655 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah I noticed quite a few of them didn't mention when they expired :lol:

Atleast one I saw expired in 2017 though.

To be honest I will probably just go to halfords and get some generic stuff 

Thanks,
Ryan.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

EuroCarParts stock the Slime sealant.
Think it was about £10.

They do two grades, a thin one and a thicker one that apparently works with larger holes. I went for the thicker one.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don`t use it, if you do most tyre repairers will not repair the tyre, they will say it is to time consuming to try to remove the gunge to be able to vulcanize the the repair, or it can no longer be vulcanized, you can end up ruining a good tyre for a small repair. In fact I had an inspection at Porsche on my 2009 Boxster Gen2, the tyre sealant was out of date, I stated that I did not want a replacement, service gal said that was NOT unusual.

http://www.rac.co.uk/forum/showthread.p ... spare-tyre

If you do want a tyre sealant use this, it is what bikers use and it is *WATER SOLUBLE*, no problem repairing tyre after it`s use.

http://www.slime.com/shop/tire-sealant/


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try this tyre repair kit, loads on Ebay and Amazon, it will repair far larger holes than sealant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... vPACBELbMk


----------



## ryanm8655 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Bob.

That stuff looks great.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a similar kit to that, which I carry under the seat on my motorbike for emergencies.

I had a puncture in my other car (4x4) and fixed it with a plug from that kit, and it has been like that for about 5 years now


----------

